# Proper Ladder Usage



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Maybe the man upstairs is looking out for them.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I dont see anything inherently dangerous there after watching Fred Dibnah on youtube.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Those ladders are zap strapped together and at a 4 to 1 angle, and there's a safety person holding the one leg at the bottom.. it's completely safe!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Those ladders are zap strapped together and at a 4 to 1 angle, and there's a safety person holding the one leg at the bottom.. it's completely safe!


You call those zap straps?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeah boooooooooy

what do you guys call them?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeah boooooooooy
> 
> what do you guys call them?


Cable ties.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Oh mr fancy pants proper terminologist.

Thats why I included a pic, because i know everyone calls them something besides cable ties. :laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

In my past, Ive put an extension ladder on someones bed angled up to a peaked ceiling to change an MR16 lamp. The hardest part was getting the ladder to stop sliding down the peak when I got on it, because it was on a bed, and to not scuff up the ceiling enough for the customer to see it. true story.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeah boooooooooy
> 
> what do you guys call them?


cable ties, what planet are you from?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> cable ties, what planet are you from?


We use cable and tray/catenary wires because wires and pipe is unnecessary unless it is necessary, haha.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


>



Funny part- I would probably do that. No Fear. I kinda always got off on climbing up crazy insane things work or not.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Funny part- I would probably do that. No Fear. I kinda always got off on climbing up crazy insane things work or not.


id probably do that too, but id put a good friend at the bottom of the ladder, not the helper i just got done yelling at.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I'd zap strap the bottom too...


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I'd zap strap the bottom too...


to what?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> to what?


16d nails hammered into the tarmac.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

chewy said:


> 16d nails hammered into the tarmac.


what is a tarmac. the bottom of that ladder looks like its in a bush. I suppose you could zip tie the ladder to that guys leg.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> what is a tarmac. the bottom of that ladder looks like its in a bush. I suppose you could zip tie the ladder to that guys leg.


Bitumen emulsion used as a roading surface. Zip tie it to the bush.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

chewy said:


> Bitumen emulsion used as a roading surface. Zip tie it to the bush.


I think what we call asphalt? 

I'd zap strap it to a zip tie that's ty-rap'd to a cable tie that's hose tied to another ladder.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cable_tie


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Dish Network installation crew?


----------



## antique electrician (Apr 16, 2012)

*antique electrician*

Two words -TY WRAPS


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dnkldorf said:


> Dish Network installation crew?



I'd say roofers...... like there's a shingle tab sticking up.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I think his head is at 47 feet?


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

...you can fix just about anything....but ya can't fix stupid...


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

RGH said:


> ...you can fix just about anything....but ya can't fix stupid...


you cant fix stupid, but you can make it pay.


----------

